# Any ETA on when packages are coming back?



## GreenMeanie (Mar 25, 2013)

I was wondering if there is some kind of estimate when packages will work again in 9.1?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

They already are, use the 9-STABLE packages.


----------



## kpa (Mar 25, 2013)

Except that they haven't been updated since last october.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> Except that they haven't been updated since last october.



Hmm... I thought these were up to date. Looks like they aren't


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 25, 2013)

I rather use 9.1 not 9.0 packages.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

GreenMeanie said:
			
		

> I rather use 9.1 not 9.0 packages.



9-STABLE packages aren't 9.0. 

Don't use the -RELEASE packages, at all. They are built when the release comes out and they are never updated. The 9-STABLE packages however are built on a regular basis from a current ports tree. Or at least, that's what's supposed to happen.


----------



## kpa (Mar 25, 2013)

There are no 9.1 packages in any sense (except the now totally unusable packages that were created when 9.1 was released but they will be never updated). All the packages are built on 9.0-RELEASE (as far as I know) but the repository is still called packages-9-stable to signify that it's the latest not so experimental repository of packages for all versions 9.X of FreeBSD.


----------



## GreenMeanie (Mar 25, 2013)

Well if that is the way it is why when I do a fresh install they don't add 9-STABLE in the list instead of leaving it broken?


----------



## kpa (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll have to ask the release engineering team about that. The only rationale I can think of is that the packages on the install disk offer a last ditch solution if no other ways to install packages are available because for example there's no internet connection.

The default should be the stable packages, I agree about that.


----------



## shepper (Mar 25, 2013)

Usually there is coordination between the release engineering teams and the port maintainers.  When a release is anticipated, a code freeze usually ensues and the bugs in the existing code base are addressed.  OpenBSD just completed a ports code freeze which took about 5 weeks.  I may not know where to look but I have not seen anything about a code freeze for 9.1 ports.  It would be nice to get some feed back as to the problems, beyond the security breach last year, with getting the build servers back up and what kind of time line they anticipate.  I waited about a week after a fresh 9.1 install for binary packages, gave up and encountered  alot of buggy port builds.


----------

